# Canon 60D body for $700?



## mrelsewhere (Dec 2, 2011)

If two months ago you'd paid $500 for a Rebel T2i...and if you could buy a new-ish 60D for $700, would you make the switch? 

I'm wondering if it's worth trying to get my wife on board with another expense.


----------



## jaomul (Dec 2, 2011)

Depends how scared I was of my wife


----------



## mrelsewhere (Dec 2, 2011)

For the money, I get a pro-DSLR with 9 cross-type AF points  (instead of only one, so it grabs focus better in difficult situations),  longer battery life, faster shutter speed, wonderfully pleasant shutter  sound, and a flip-out screen.

I'm just wondering if the upgrade is worth $200... Anyone with a 60D out there?


----------



## jaomul (Dec 2, 2011)

If you can upgrade for 200 go for it. I have the 550D and 50D. I prefer the 550D for image quality but the 50D is better for getting focus and in its general performance ability. The 60D is basically a 50D with video and the 18mp sensor that is in your 550D. You know what image quality to expect already but the focus and faster fps will more than likely give you more keepers than the 550D (which to be fair is a great camera also). It will be said that the 60D is a downgrade due the lighter body (not magnesium) and the loss of Micro adjust and the pc sync.It also has slightly less fps at 5 instead of 6 but if your an enthusiast and not pro (like myself) 5 will be more than enough. If any of these specs are urgent for you look at something different but having experience with your 550d and the 50d and realising the 60d is supposedly the best of both 200 is a small premium to pay for the upgrade


----------



## mrelsewhere (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks, jaomul! It's really helpful to hear from someone who's had both.

Here's a comparison of the two cameras... It's interesting to note that the website recommends the T2i, but users recommend the 60D. 
Canon 60D vs T2i


----------



## jaomul (Dec 2, 2011)

I suppose a website will take cost into consideration also so may favour the lower price camera at this comparison. Just note I have the 550 and 50 and only ever saw the 60d in use with a friend, but as I said the 50D has most specs of the 60D so I think from that I can make a fair comparison. Also it will cost you 200 plus the cost of a bunch of flowers for the boss, take care


----------



## ronjohn (Dec 2, 2011)

wait are 60Ds that cheap now? I thought they were like 1k+.


----------



## mrelsewhere (Dec 2, 2011)

ronjohn said:


> wait are 60Ds that cheap now? I thought they were like 1k+.



TIP: Canon refurbished store - use coupon code "Holiday" (15% off today only!) and "Ship11" (for $5 shipping)

Just bought a 60D for $727 total (w/ tax and shipping).

Of course, now I have to watch "Crazy, Stupid Love" with the wife...


----------



## MLeeK (Dec 2, 2011)

Upgrade worth it? yes. 
Purchasing a second camera? I don't know... it depends upon you.


----------



## Mike K (Dec 3, 2011)

mrelsewhere said:


> For the money, I get a pro-DSLR with 9 cross-type AF points  (instead of only one, so it grabs focus better in difficult situations),  longer battery life, faster shutter speed, wonderfully pleasant shutter  sound, and a flip-out screen.
> 
> I'm just wondering if the upgrade is worth $200... Anyone with a 60D out there?



I've got a 60D and my wife has a T1i. Big upgrade in image quality and user/control friendlyness. I just completed an evening photo class where we shared our work each week and the other students (mostly with some Rebel or other) were always impressed with the color and image quality of my shots.

YMMV.


----------

